# il colpo d'accetta



## Boursicoton

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai rencontré une expression dans un texte lié au lancement d'un navire et je ne la saisis pas bien :
"Dinanzi al microfono si erano alternati alcuni ammiragli... e la madrina che aveva infine vibrato *il colpo d'accetta *alla cima che tratteneva la bottiglia di champagne..."
Quelqu'un peut-il me donner un avis sure "le coup de hachette"?
Merci


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour Boursicoton  

"Vibrare il colpo d'accetta"  peut être "couper" tout simplement?

Ciao


----------



## Matrap

Salut Boursicoton

On dirait que la bouteille de champagne été attachée à une corde et donc pour effectuer le lancement du navire la dame a donné un coup d'hachette au filin afin que la bouteille puisse frapper le navire.

Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Non ha molto senso. Nelle cerimonie per il varo delle grandi navi la bottiglia può essere legata a una cima, ma di solito la si tira contro la carena per romperla (CLIC). Se ha tagliato con un'accetta la cima a cui era legata, poi cosa ne fatto della bottiglia?


----------



## Matrap

Probabilmente la cima a cui si dà il colpo non è quella che trattiene la bottiglia ma ad una magari che teneva legata la bottiglia ad una ringhiera/parapetto come quello nella foto. In pratica una volta dato il colpo d'ascia non è stato necessario effettuare il lancio...ma è solo una mia idea


----------



## Necsus

Ah, potrebbe essere, certo. Anche se in effetti per tenere la bottiglia legata a un parapetto è sufficiente uno spago...


----------



## Boursicoton

Buongiorno a tutti, 
Ho trovato il testo seguente su internet " cerimonia del varo per una barca" :

Sul palco e' preparata la bottiglia di spumante legata alla sagola da rompere sullo scafo e un nastro o un cavetto da tagliare simbolicamante con una piccola scure a rappresentare il legame che tiene vincolato lo scafo allo Scalo e quindi alla terra.

Credo che sia la spiegazione, non è vero?


----------



## Necsus

Decisamente sì. Ottimo. Con il simbolismo si spiega anche il ricorso all'accetta per tagliare una semplice sagola.


----------

